# Squatting In Canada?



## OffGridDreams86 (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok so just signed up because I see alot of people squatting in abandoned buildings but wanted to know how to go about squatting on land.

I'm an American thinking about moving up to Canada (please don't laugh), around Vancouver (since its supposed to be warmer). I've never done the squatting thing before and wanted to know what is the best way to squat longterm (not get caught). I'm thinking of buying a small trailer off craigslist and high-tailing it out as soon as I have the funds and a plan.

I've never even camped before but off-grid is very appealing because of the freedom from financial chains. Anyone have any helpful advice about how to go about this? Is it hard to get into Canada? Any advice on living in a trailer (food/water sources, waste disposal, etc)?

Please no jokes or rude comments. I'm very serious about this.


----------



## tacology (Nov 9, 2016)

If I was American, I'd probably move to Canada after the election too.

BC is probably the best way to do it, due to the weather and the land. There's a good amount of people who do live off the grid in that province.

I would recommend looking into eco villages in the area and trying those out short term, this way you could learn a few things and learn the land.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Nov 9, 2016)

I've a feeling Canada doesn't have room for (or wants) half of America


----------



## Mankini (Nov 9, 2016)

Dunedrifter said:


> I've a feeling Canada doesn't have room for (or wants) half of America



I stand in front of Canadienne Depot de Maison with the rest of you and hope painters or landscapers roll up and take us to work.


----------



## ped (Nov 9, 2016)

why so they can exploit you?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 13, 2016)

.


----------



## ped (Nov 13, 2016)

It's the definition. It's they who freeload from you.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Nov 14, 2016)

Okay, nice rant. So back on topic:



Dunedrifter said:


> I've a feeling Canada doesn't have room for (or wants) half of America


Dude, you realise Canada is 95% empty land, right? XD

Also, OP, you can't legally move in to Canada without having some kind of skill or education that we are looking for. So moving to Canada to squat and homestead isn't really an option. 

Now, if you wanna sneak in, the squatting thing becomes REALLY risky, but the homesteading becomes a decent option if you're willing to get yourself really out there. Like I said, 95% empty land. If you're not an idiot, you should be okay.

But having no camping or homesteading experience, I'd highly suggest to reconsider. Living off the land ain't no sunshine and rainbows. It's actually really fucking hard if you don't know what you're doing. Most citizens wouldnt last a week in the woods. Let alone build a homestead and make it self-sufficient.

Im sorry, but from my point of view, you're outta luck, buddy


----------



## ped (Nov 14, 2016)

oh shit he used CAPS...he must be serious


----------



## OffGridDreams86 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dude, you realise Canada is 95% empty land, right? XD
*That's why I want to move there.*

Also, OP, you can't legally move in to Canada without having some kind of skill or education that we are looking for. So moving to Canada to squat and homestead isn't really an option.
*I know it's not legal, I don't care anymore. I just want to live in peace.*

Now, if you wanna sneak in, the squatting thing becomes REALLY risky, but the homesteading becomes a decent option if you're willing to get yourself really out there. Like I said, 95% empty land. If you're not an idiot, you should be okay.
*How can I sneak in andwhat do you mean by "REALLY risky"? What are the wors consequences of getting caught? How long can I legally stay there before it becomes an issue?*

But having no camping or homesteading experience, I'd highly suggest to reconsider. Living off the land ain't no sunshine and rainbows. It's actually really fucking hard if you don't know what you're doing. Most citizens wouldnt last a week in the woods. Let alone build a homestead and make it self-sufficient.
*I know it will be hard but in our life right now it's necessary to get my little family where we would be safe. America has become too dangerous for women and anyone who is different.*

Im sorry, but from my point of view, you're outta luck, buddy
*Why would I be out of luck? Is there no way to make this work? I don't care if it's hard, at this point for me it's life or death. Freedom or not.*


----------



## OffGridDreams86 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any good advice on how to avoid detection? I don't want any trouble, the plan is not to be seen or heard. I'm not hurting anyone just trying to live.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 14, 2016)

First, there's the high probability of being denied at the border- But, let's say you make it over the border.. now what? In order to squat successfully long-term, you'll need to be well away from civilization..which means you're going to need to be responsible for your own food/water/waste. Do you plan on hunting? Planting crops? Have experience with either? How will you stay warm in the winter? Can you store enough food to last a long winter? Wood too? The odds aren't in your favor, but anything is possible. Make no mistake, getting it wrong will kill you.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Nov 14, 2016)

OffGridDreams86 said:


> How can I sneak in andwhat do you mean by "REALLY risky"? What are the wors consequences of getting caught? How long can I legally stay there before it becomes an issue?


By experience, I can tell you that crossing the border is the easy part. But then you seem to misunderstand illegal border crossing. Theres no amount of time before it becomes an issue. You crossed a border illegally. It's an issue as soon as you set foot in Canada. And Ive never squatted myself, but from the info I have, squatting is a lot of dealing with the police, getting to court etc. You'll be detected as an illegal immigrant in no time.



Wyle E Coyote said:


> Make no mistake, getting it wrong will kill you.



Exactly my point. If you wanna avoid getting detected by squatting (which means really high fines, a criminal record and a lot of jail time (probably at least 6 months), that leaves you with homesteading. But Canada's rough, man. If you dont even have camping experience, the winter will eat you up. You think life in America wont be safe? Try living off a land covered in snow in -30s for 5 months. 

Don't wanna sound dramatic, but I want you to know what you're gettin into. You fuck up, you die.


----------



## OffGridDreams86 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes I realize there would be a much higher probability of death in our metal trailer in Canada than here in our Michigan grandparents house but I really think this is our best bet at living simply off the grid and peacefully.


----------



## OffGridDreams86 (Nov 29, 2016)

Look I realize this is not going to be easy and I'm ready for the hard work. I came here because I was hoping someone has done what I'm trying to do and has some advice on how to survive and how to keep stealth.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 29, 2016)

There's plenty of ways for you to live simply and peacefully off the grid without choosing a location that's trying to kill you. Or illegally crossing the border. If you're running from the law, you'll blend in a whole lot better in your native country.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 9, 2018)

Really coming north? Maybe youre here. Maybe im paranoid and youre a narc??? Look into crown land squatters rights i guess.... and befriend a native.


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Feb 13, 2018)

Living off grid in Canada has been a dream of my own for a while now, so I'll chime in here. 

There are lot's of resources detailing how to do this safely and comfortably. However, these guides assume you're doing so legally (actually own said land). So first off, I'd recommend you get as knowledgeable on off-grid living as possible to get a real, concrete idea of to operate, supplies needed etc. Then, consider how squatting would impact your ability to carry out these tasks. In summary it's blimey hard work, every. single. day. But very rewarding if you enjoy the simplicity of it! And that's what's attractive to me: the simplicity and minimalism of it.

What Mr. Coyote said is good advice: it will be easier for you to do this in the states for legal reasons. I am curious why you've chosen Canada tho. 

In the end, there are people who do this though. I don't know any of them personally to be clear. But I've read about people that have lived off crown land wayyyy out in the boonies in Northern BC and Northern Ontario and not be bothered. The reason law enforcement goes out of their way to arrest you and burn your cabin down is that people get desperate and/or resentful and start stealing from cottages and camps. 

Hope I haven't shat on somebodies dreams too much!


----------

